# My new Merckx



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110189167527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001

This is why ebay is so evil. I'm in the process of selling off a bunch of bike stuff and frames and end up buying more. That said, I've always wanted a Merckx so . . . 

Just a little smaller than my usual but I can make it fit. Now to hunt down a 13 cm quill stem.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*I just*



JTS628 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110189167527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001
> 
> This is why ebay is so evil. I'm in the process of selling off a bunch of bike stuff and frames and end up buying more. That said, I've always wanted a Merckx so . . .
> 
> Just a little smaller than my usual but I can make it fit. Now to hunt down a 13 cm quill stem.


got a 13cm on EBAY, they come around. Congrats!! I can't check which one this is at work, but there are some really nice ones listed now.....

b21


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Well done! I'm rather shocked at the low price you got that for and that there was a only a single bid. Considering the price of classic lugged frames recently, you got a screaming deal on a whole DA bike. The mention of a repaint most have scared off the usual collectors. If you want to put it in case and look at it, then I suppose the original paint is what you'd want, but if you plan to ride it, a repaint is probably the way to go. Get some white tape, and a white Rolls or Regal saddle on there with some skinwall tires and you'll have one fine classic ride.

brewster


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

brewster said:


> Well done! I'm rather shocked at the low price you got that for and that there was a only a single bid. Considering the price of classic lugged frames recently, you got a screaming deal on a whole DA bike. The mention of a repaint most have scared off the usual collectors. If you want to put it in case and look at it, then I suppose the original paint is what you'd want, but if you plan to ride it, a repaint is probably the way to go. Get some white tape, and a white Rolls or Regal saddle on there with some skinwall tires and you'll have one fine classic ride.
> 
> brewster


It was a buy it now. it had started as a regular auction that i was watching and i happened to check to see how it coming and saw it had changed to a buy it now. needless to say i hopped on the sucker stat. white tape is a must. i wish i had kept my white perforated regal and 13 cm XA . . .


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Well done!*

Forget the I wish stuff. That's a great price considering the frame and components. You will enjoy it, whether you keep the current gruppo on or switch to more gears.



JTS628 said:


> It was a buy it now. it had started as a regular auction that i was watching and i happened to check to see how it coming and saw it had changed to a buy it now. needless to say i hopped on the sucker stat. white tape is a must. i wish i had kept my white perforated regal and 13 cm XA . . .


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Incredible deal. Whenever I find stuff on eBay, if the Buy-it-now price is fair, I jump on it. No point duking it out with the snipers. I guarantee that bike would have been up to a price more than you paid. Good job. I also like the color. You don't see many black Merckx, except carbons, which don't count.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

*Nice!!!*

Congats with your corsa extra!
it is such a nice bike!
Today I went out for a while with my Corsa Extra, and on the way back home, i had a strong tailwind, and went very fast, the bike is so smooth!
I hope you don't get too addicted to EM! 
Peter


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

vlckx said:


> I hope you don't get too addicted to EM!
> Peter


I'm still keeping my eyes open for an MXL . . .


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

JTS628 said:


> I'm still keeping my eyes open for an MXL . . .


I'm by no means small or light, but the slx frame dous the job for me, so I'm very curious what the MXL could bring more...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Excellent buy! the bike looks mint too. That's a killer price considering I bought just a Merckx Frameset for $600 before and the frame wasn't even as mint.


----------



## JTS628 (Apr 22, 2003)

vlckx said:


> I'm by no means small or light, but the slx frame dous the job for me, so I'm very curious what the MXL could bring more...


I try not to justify bike purchases by "more". "different" is usually the better bet. "more" is uncomfortably close to having to have some rational reason to buy way more bikes/parts than you need.

btw, in the column of things I've always wanted was a Cambridge Merlin, so

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270182744029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

My job for tonight is to post ads for at least 2 bike frames and start to part out my Steelman before my wife notices that our bank account has taken a big hit.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*you are*



JTS628 said:


> I'm still keeping my eyes open for an MXL . . .


going to love this bike, and it would have been a good deal for f/f and HS alone.....

b21


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Tremendous buy.

You'll love it.

Welcome to the Merckx club!

I need another one!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*too bad*

I just sold an ultra pimp Bill Holland custom Ti 130 Quill Stem last weekend


----------

